# [SOLVED] Screen shot key on Lenovo Z580



## SteveLeni (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, I've recently bought a Lenovo ideapad Z580 and need to provide screen shots. Could anyone tell me how to do this and what the key looks like?

Cheers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Screen shot key on Lenovo Z580*

Hi, welcome to TSF

You can take screenshots using the PrtSc (print screen) key, top row next to F12.

Pressing the key copies the screen to the Windows clipboard which can then be pasted into an image editor and saved.


----------



## SteveLeni (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Screen shot key on Lenovo Z580*

Thanks Koala, btw, just out of interest, what's the key between AltGr & Ctrl (a box with 3 horizontal lines inside)?

Ta muchly


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Screen shot key on Lenovo Z580*

You're welcome.

The key between AltGr & Ctrl is rarely used. It just brings up a context menu for whichever program is in focus, the same as you'd get by right-clicking the mouse.


----------



## SteveLeni (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Screen shot key on Lenovo Z580*

Ah, Thanks


----------

